# OB Triage



## michaelrcpc (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it okay to bill two seperate E/M codes on the same day? (OB Triage and ED)  Can a 99215 and a 99282 be billed on the same day with a -25.  Two facilities, one OB triage the other ED but both under the same license.


----------

